# July muscat grape variety



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

I've just grabbed four vines I spotted in the corner of a nursery here.

However, I can't find any details online about this variety. Apart from knowing it's a green grape and used for dessert wines..

Does anyone have any information please?

Allie


----------



## Racer (Sep 27, 2009)

Not too much more then you have already found on your own but here's 1 more piece of info. http://cesonoma.ucdavis.edu/gardener/pdf/table_grape_varieties.pdf


----------



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

thankyou Racer.. so it looks like it will ripen at the same time as the NY muscat.. and I can blend them.

Allie


----------

